# Yang Tai Chi two person form in Yongnian China



## TaiChiTJ (Sep 25, 2019)

at about 1:01


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 25, 2019)

over the years I have learned 2.25 taijiquan two person forms, and I liked them, and they have some benefit. However as I have gotten older, and about 1/4 way through the 3rd 2 person form I started to agree with my Yang Shifu. You get much of this from the long form, and learning how the apply and use the 13 postures is more important. 

I also learned a 2 person form in Xingyiquan, very likely my favorite 2 person form. But it was not just because it was xingyiquan, it was because it was short, direct and taught direct applications of the 5 elements based on 5 elements theory. 

I imagine this already exists, but I would truly enjoy working on a 2 person form that was directly based on the 13 postures, their applications and the 5 elements. It would be shorter than the 2 person forms I have seen or trained, and it would have connection to taiji and 5 element theory that also exist in taiji, and have the simple applications of the 13 postures. Maybe I'll work on that some day, or maybe I will find it someday and learn it.


----------

